# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  3D Concrete House Printer, Total Kustom, Excelsior, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

Website - totalkustom.com

facebook.com/Total-Kustom-686845918017872

Owner and inventor - Andrey Rudenko

----------


## Airicist

3D Printed Concrete Castle

Published on Jan 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

3D Concrete Printing. Hurricane, Tornado Resistant Monolithic Houses

Published on Feb 22, 2016

----------

